# youth pheasant hunting



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

anyone looking to take their kids out this year let me know! i'd be glad to run my dog for you


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I plan on taking mine but its over at Darke County Wildlife Area. I think thats kinda far for you.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

dang that is pretty far


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

what county ?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

im in licking, but will travel a reasonable distance


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a buddies son this will be his second season. We will be taking him to Berlin wildlife area. what wildlife area are you near maybe we can travel to you


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

woodbury, delaware, deer creek, etc... anywhere within an hour or two


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

I will be at Grand River WA on the youth hunts let me know, will be running a shorthair.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Searay said:


> I will be at Grand River WA on the youth hunts let me know, will be running a shorthair.


Searay,

I'll be out there with my son Saturday morning. It'd be great to meet up and flush some birds for him. (He's 12)

We usually hunt with Steelmagoo but he's up in Minn. grousing for the next week or so.

IM me or post here if you'll be there Saturday morning. We can set a place to meet. Maybe the lot across from the cemetary? 

Thanks

Glenn


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Row v. Wade said:


> Searay,
> 
> I'll be out there with my son Saturday morning. It'd be great to meet up and flush some birds for him. (He's 12)
> 
> ...


Sent you a pm


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey squid 1 send me a PM we might be able to get a date together for your kids.


----------

